# Bought a Phantom, real or frankenbike?



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

So I’m a newbie to the vintage bicycle world. I saw this for sale and did a little research. My research told me this was not the 1995 model and the serial number lookup tells me it’s a 1959 and I hope it is a true Phantom. The seat was restored, that’s why it’s black, but is it original? There is something funny with the rear rack support on the chain side, can you tell what’s going on?
Please be kind as I own the bike now. Is it a 1959 Phantom and are most parts original, reproduction or random Schwinn parts thrown together? I would like to know so I can start buying some replacement parts, either original or reproduction, depending on the condition of the bike.
I wouldn’t mind knowing what price this bike fits in, if you’re willing. 
Any knowledge you can spare on this bike, what makes it what it is and 1959 oddities.
I’m really impressed with the amount of knowledge that is shared on this site. Truly impressive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not a Schwinn guy, but know just enough to be dangerous...looks absolutely real to me. All the right stuff on it (pedals, six hole rack etc.). I would have bought it too. The seat is restored, but that's usually a good thing and the bike has nice original patina. We'll let the Schwinn guys let you know more, but I think you did well.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm no Schwinn expert but to my eye most things look pretty correct for the 1950s. Serial number, New Departure Brake, level of patina and paint loss, wear and rust on bolts and fender braces. The paint is in better shape than my 1958 American but the overall wear and tear look very similar. For reference here is a few shots of mine. It was found with modern rims, repop tank (not generally correct for this model but there are no 1958 catalogs anyone knows of...) it had BMX pedals and bars, no seat. Lots of fun to ride through!


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I'm not a Schwinn guy, but know just enough to be dangerous...looks absolutely real to me. All the right stuff on it (pedals, six hole rack etc.). I would have bought it too. The seat is restored, but that's usually a good thing and the bike has nice original patina. We'll let the Schwinn guys let you know more, but I think you did well.



Thanks for the quick feedback. I sure do like how you got this started.


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

gkeep said:


> I'm no Schwinn expert but to my eye most things look pretty correct for the 1950s. Serial number, New Departure Brake, level of patina and paint loss, wear and rust on bolts and fender braces. The paint is in better shape than my 1958 American but the overall wear and tear look very similar. For reference here is a few shots of mine. It was found with modern rims, repop tank (not generally correct for this model but there are no 1958 catalogs anyone knows of...) it had BMX pedals and bars, no seat. Lots of fun to ride through!






gkeep said:


> Thanks for the feedback and pictures! Nice ride! I would welcome any pictures for reference from anybody. This is great!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 28, 2020)

Serial Number database says April 8th, 1959. Just a year and a month younger than me. Here's the 59 catalog for reference, https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1959.html.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice find & Could clean up pretty nicely for a pre '60+


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2020)

The frame is 59. The Pedals and seat are not 59. Obviously the tank is not original, most likely a 90's cruiser tank. My guess is the chainguard is from an earlier Phantom, as the script is not 59. It's pieced together ok and could be a nice project. As it sits I wouldn't want to be in for more than $500   Have fun with it.


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> The frame is 59. The Pedals and seat are not 59. Obviously the tank is not original, most likely a 90's cruiser tank. My guess is the chainguard is from an earlier Phantom, as the script is not 59. It's pieced together ok and could be a nice project. As it sits I wouldn't want to be in for more than $500   Have fun with it.



Thanks Phantom. So the frame is a 59 Phantom, so that’s good. Is it worth finding the 59 parts and putting it back to a 59 or is that too much money to mess with and keep on piecing it together with what I can find? It’s going to be fun either way.


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Thanks Phantom. So the frame is a 59 Phantom, so that’s good. Is it worth finding the 59 parts and putting it back to a 59 or is that too much money to mess with and keep on piecing it together with what I can find? It’s going to be fun either way.



Too much money is a pretty subjective question. Too much if it was mine yes. An original 59 tank, seat, guard, pedals and headlight cover ( in matching red patina ) could be close to .........let me just say a lot


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Fair enough saying too much is subjective. My definition of too much is spending more than it would be worth. Seems like you answered that too. Thanks!


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

How do I find a headlight? I’ve searched the easy places. Can someone point me towards less obvious locations?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> How do I find a headlight? I’ve searched the easy places. Can someone point me towards less obvious locations?



Not Ebay. There are repop options; plastic or metal & neither are really super cheap imho.








						schwinn phantom headlight: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

Yours mounts through the frame so it may Only use an original. The guys here will chime in. Some of the repops just mount on top of any fender.


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Yours mounts through the frame so it may Only use an original. The guys here will chime in. Some of the repops just mount on top of any fender.



I have read that on the EBay 1995 repro headlights. They say mount on top and not in the fender. And they aren’t cheap. Guess I better brace myself for when/if I find one for this 59.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

Can't tell for sure with those pictures, but the chain guard may have been redecaled and possibly the tank was painted with a new decal too.


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah, sorry about the pictures. I knew they weren’t good, I haven’t seen the sun in over 4 days and it has rained non stop for 3 in a row with several more on the way.  Thanks for the feedback. It all helps.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> I have read that on the EBay 1995 repro headlights. They say mount on top and not in the fender. And they aren’t cheap. Guess I better brace myself for when/if I find one for this 59.



Yeah an Original is going to be costly here or there most likely. I can't believe the repop stuff is bringing that much 'cause now for $500+ you can buy a new Phantom from Walmart. Repops here still sell for $300+ & so I guess everyday some body just keeps feeding the prices.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Like the others said a lot of wrong stuff on a ‘59 bike. The ‘59 was unique from the other years in many ways and finding the correct parts in the color you need could be a lengthy and costly process. I think bicyclebones on EBay has a repo tray, cover, lens package for about $100. I’d do that and call it a day with maybe a good service. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Can't tell for sure with those pictures, but the chain guard may have been redecaled and possibly the tank was painted with a new decal too.



I would think if the tank was repainted it would have been done in red and a correct 59 decal would have been used.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> I would think if the tank was repainted it would have been done in red and a correct 59 decal would have been used.




Yes, but not everyone knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Have the ‘59 decals been reproduced? V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't go through bicycle bones on eBay, go through Dan on here and will save a lot of money! @bicyclebones


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Don't go through bicycle bones on eBay, go through Dan on here and will save a lot of money! @bicyclebones




I don't think Dan has ever reproduced the 59 Phantom guard decal. I've seen few over the years but these are not reproduced by anyone selling on eBay.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I don't think Dan has ever reproduced the 59 Phantom guard decal. I've seen few over the years but these are not reproduced by anyone selling on eBay.



Was talking about all the other parts he needs! Don't know about stickers except for the BFG ones that he had made for me!


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Over at Dave’s Vintage Bicycle website he has a 59 Phantom. It seems to have the same color tank as mine. To me they look very similar. If it isn’t can someone point out the differences so I can understand the differences? Granted, I’m assuming his is 59 accurate. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle299/picture1168
His:







Mine:


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 28, 2020)

I am guessing the bike is a 59 and the decal has been worn away and replaced with the ones readily available.  I believe the tanks are interchangable but with different decals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

A red bike will have a red tank. Below are pics of my red '59 Phantom. Notice the difference in both the tank and chain guard decals compared to yours. Also notice the one year only tan vinyl seat. In these pics my bike is wearing the wrong pedals (correct for '58 and earlier) but this has since been corrected and it has the big bow cap pedals now. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 28, 2020)

It could also be a 59 Phantom with a 95 repop tank from a Black Phantom.


----------



## BradCon (Oct 28, 2020)

Freqman1, that’s a gorgeous bike and thank you for taking the time to point out the detailed differences. The chain guard and seat on mine are obviously different. The tank is now obvious to me with your example. Mine is the wrong color and the “Schwinn” on mine looks bigger and bolder with a different font. Is my seat all wrong? I know the color and material are wrong, but is the frame of the seat different too? only curious.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Freqman1, that’s a gorgeous bike and thank you for taking the time to point out the detailed differences. The chain guard and seat on mine are obviously different. The tank is now obvious to me with your example. Mine is the wrong color and the “Schwinn” on mine looks bigger and bolder with a different font. Is my seat all wrong? I know the color and material are wrong, but is the frame of the seat different too? only curious.



Your seat is wrong. The seat on the '59 bikes is unique to them. A similar seat with a black (instead of tan) vinyl cover was used on postwar Cycle Trucks and Heavy Dutys. These (tan) seats pop up from time-to-time and usually in the $200-250 range. The biggest problem trying to correct this bike will be finding the correct chain guard decal. I could be wrong but I think the tank decal may be the same as the later Jaguar tank decal. @GTs58 can probaly set me straight here. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Over at Dave’s Vintage Bicycle website he has a 59 Phantom. It seems to have the same color tank as mine. To me they look very similar. If it isn’t can someone point out the differences so I can understand the differences? Granted, I’m assuming his is 59 accurate. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle299/picture1168
> His:
> View attachment 1292803
> 
> ...





That looks pretty decent. The spaghetti Schwinn tank decals can be had, same as the Jag and Panther ll. If I remember correctly there was a member here that was selling an extra guard decal that he had after restoring his 59 Phantom, but I don't remember who it was. The Red 59 Phantoms are pretty scarce so it might be worth it finding some of the correct parts, and at the correct price. This one sold for $1500 back in Feb. 2016.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That looks pretty decent. The spaghetti Schwinn tank decals can be had, same as the Jag and Panther ll. If I remember correctly there was a member here that was selling an extra guard decal that he had after restoring his 59 Phantom, but I don't remember who it was. The Red 59 Phantoms are pretty scarce so it might be worth it finding some of the correct parts, and at the correct price. This one sold for $1500 back in Feb. 2016.
> 
> View attachment 1292829



This is the same bike I own. $1500 was the asking price. One of the few '59s I've seen with a tailight. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This is the same bike I own. $1500 was the asking price. One of the few '59s I've seen with a tailight. V/r Shawn



To correct the tank it would it need to be stripped, painted and proper decals? And could the guard decals be removed and replaced or would it require a stripping, repaint and replace? I have no contact who can paint, so it would be best if I didn't need to paint anything.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes the tank would have to be refinished. On the guard the place where the decals goes is black which shouldn’t be a problem to refinish. If you are really careful you may be able to remove the existing decal. The greater challenge is finding the ‘59 guard decal as previously discussed. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes the tank would have to be refinished. On the guard the place where the decals goes is black which shouldn’t be a problem to refinish. If you are really careful you may be able to remove the existing decal. The greater challenge is finding the ‘59 guard decal as previously discussed. V/r Shawn



To put it proper it looks like I need to repaint and decal the tank and chain guard. The head lamp will also need paint. What about the frame and rack? Should those be painted also? Probably need better pictures to really judge. Does a full repaint help the value of the bike or does it bring the collector value down? 
Any thoughts on how to get some items or whole bike painted? Local auto body shop?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 29, 2020)

@BradCon  If it were me man I'd just clean it, grease it up as rider & IF when the correct '59 stuff affordably shows up collect the pieces it needs. A Good Reputable Paint shop (Not Maaco) should be able to repaint those pieces. It's hit or miss sometimes as collectors disagree on restoring vs original. As you've seen Freqman1/Shawn has restored his & it may be 1 of those stupid crazy $ pieces in his collection that may not be for sale or without a deep bank account


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @BradCon  If it were me man I'd just clean it, grease it up as rider & IF when the correct '59 stuff affordably shows up collect the pieces it needs. A Good Reputable Paint shop (Not Maaco) should be able to repaint those pieces. It's hit or miss sometimes as collectors disagree on restoring vs original. As you've seen Freqman1/Shawn has restored his & it may be 1 of those stupid crazy $ pieces in his collection that may not be for sale or without a deep bank account



My ‘59 is original paint-not restored. In fact all of my Phantoms are original paint. On yours I’d just have the light cover and tank painted. Try removing the decal with a plastic scraper (credit card) and a light rubbing compound. I would not touch the frame or rack. Generally speaking a restored bike will bring less than a decent original. Personally I wouldn’t touch a restored Phantom. Still a lot of nice original bikes out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks to everybody who commented. I learned a lot and have a plan to follow with the Phantom now. I appreciate everybody’s opinion and knowledge.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I'm not a Schwinn guy, but know just enough to be dangerous...looks absolutely real to me. All the right stuff on it (pedals, six hole rack etc.). I would have bought it too. The seat is restored, but that's usually a good thing and the bike has nice original patina. We'll let the Schwinn guys let you know more, but I think you did well.



The bike looks to be the real McCoy, but the seat is not original to the bike. Good luck. And welcome to the CABE. So what did this beauty set you you back ? Enjoy your new ride. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> The bike looks to be the real McCoy, but the seat is not original to the bike. Good luck. And welcome to the CABE. So what did this beauty set you you back ? Enjoy your new ride. Razin.



I don't know why but it seems like a lot of people don't like to put what they paid out here. Others who get a helluva steal like say this bike for cheap sometimes $150 or less do but I guess it may affect resell if or when they do ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes the tank would have to be refinished. On the guard the place where the decals goes is black which shouldn’t be a problem to refinish. If you are really careful you may be able to remove the existing decal. The greater challenge is finding the ‘59 guard decal as previously discussed. V/r Shawn



I had Richard Holmes in Utah make me up some decals for my 53 Hornet. He maybe able to do the chain guard decal that your looking for. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I don't know why but it seems like a lot of people don't like to put what they paid out here. Others who get a helluva steal like say this bike for cheap sometimes $150 or less do but I guess it may affect resell if or when they do ?



Yeah, you know what they say, some do, and some don't. If  I find a good deal, I don't mind telling what I paid if I think it's to some one's benefit or if you post an honest inquiry.  They say if you don't ask then you'll never know. It never hurts to ask. To each his own.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah, you know what they say, some do, and some don't. If  I find a good deal, I don't mind telling what I paid if I think it's to some one's benefit or if you post an honest inquiry.  They say if you don't ask then you'll never know. It never hurts to ask. To each his own.



Yep yep 100%. I am jealous of these guys finding these whole/fairly whole complete bikes for less than $200 type deals. Around here in SC somebody would have wanted $500+ for that Schwinn; just for the fact they may have seen a repop at walmart or assume it's an Old Schwinn so it's automatically a $1,000+ value


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

For a whole lot of reasons I generally don’t say what I paid for something. A lot of my deals are private transactions and I’ve found it serves me best to keep them that way. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Nov 1, 2020)

Sorry guys. I didn’t receive any messages that people were posting in this thread so I thought it was dead.
It seems like I didn’t get hurt on this too bad. I paid $400 for it. It’s not a museum piece but it sure is going to be a fun ride.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I had Richard Holmes in Utah make me up some decals for my 53 Hornet. He maybe able to do the chain guard decal that your looking for. Good luck. Razin.



Any contact information for Richard Holmes in Utah?


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> For a whole lot of reasons I generally don’t say what I paid for something. A lot of my deals are private transactions and I’ve found it serves me best to keep them that way. V/r Shawn



I understand that too. Somebody may have cut you a deal for what ever reason vs somebody else. Sometimes people don't like it being known what they sold it for. I am amazed though both ways as for what some things bring & then how much others ask for so much more etc.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 1, 2020)

The head light and tank decals are in the mail. The light needs paint so I think I’ll have the tank painted at the same time. I’ll keep looking for decals for the chain guard and I’ll just wait on a seat to pop up somewhere. That’s the plan anyways.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Sorry guys. I didn’t receive any messages that people were posting in this thread so I thought it was dead.
> It seems like I didn’t get hurt on this too bad. I paid $400 for it. It’s not a museum piece but it sure is going to be a fun ride.



That's a fair and decent price. I bought my 1953 Hornet from a guy last spring and gave the guy $75.00 for the bike and threw in another 20.00 for gas cause he delivered it. Only thing I did to the bike is I had to replace the tires and tubes with new wide whites and ballooner tubes. Rides and pedals better than most I've ridden. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Any contact information for Richard Holmes in Utah?



I know he sells on fee bay ,so type in phantom decals and I think he comes up that way.


----------



## phantom (Nov 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> For a whole lot of reasons I generally don’t say what I paid for something. A lot of my deals are private transactions and I’ve found it serves me best to keep them that way. V/r Shawn



I agree. In my opinion you make your money on the buy not on the sell......IE: If a bikes fair estimate in any ones view is say $1,000 and I bought the bike for $400 or if I paid $700 I will still sell it for $1,000 +


----------



## BradCon (Nov 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My ‘59 is original paint-not restored. In fact all of my Phantoms are original paint. On yours I’d just have the light cover and tank painted. Try removing the decal with a plastic scraper (credit card) and a light rubbing compound. I would not touch the frame or rack. Generally speaking a restored bike will bring less than a decent original. Personally I wouldn’t touch a restored Phantom. Still a lot of nice original bikes out there. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1292956



Freqman1, 
 Would it be possible for you to allow your 59 to model some more for me? When it’s convenient, could you take some pictures of the proper seat and pedals so I can have a good example while searching for some? If they have names, that would help searching also. If you can that would be great and if you can’t, I understand.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Freqman1,
> Would it be possible for you to allow your 59 to model some more for me? When it’s convenient, could you take some pictures of the proper seat and pedals so I can have a good example while searching for some? If they have names, that would help searching also. If you can that would be great and if you can’t, I understand.



I am currently in Afghanistan. I believe I have some pics in my photo archives. I'll check when I get back to my room. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Nov 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I am currently in Afghanistan. I believe I have some pics in my photo archives. I'll check when I get back to my room. V/r Shawn



Oh geez. That falls under “if you can’t, I understand.” Don’t worry about it and take care. 
I would guess your deployed. Thank you for your service. I’m a veteran so I am fully aware of what you do and sacrifice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

BradCon said:


> Oh geez. That falls under “if you can’t, I understand.” Don’t worry about it and take care.
> I would guess your deployed. Thank you for your service. I’m a veteran so I am fully aware of what you do and sacrifice.



I'm a veteran too. Here's the deal... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/greetings-from-kabul-afghanistan.179765/


----------



## BradCon (Nov 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm a veteran too. Here's the deal... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/greetings-from-kabul-afghanistan.179765/



Respect.
Retired and still doing deployments. 
Respect.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 2, 2020)

BradCon said:


> To put it proper it looks like I need to repaint and decal the tank and chain guard. The head lamp will also need paint. What about the frame and rack? Should those be painted also? Probably need better pictures to really judge. Does a full repaint help the value of the bike or does it bring the collector value down?
> Any thoughts on how to get some items or whole bike painted? Local auto body shop?



Repainting the red is a tricky deal B/C, nobody has the color formula. It's a candy where Schwinn's first coat is red oxide (red lead) . 2nd coat is an aluminum fleck type and finally, the meat, tough spot >> Is a transparent red (the candy coat). Or think in terms of 'Candy apple red'. It's the tint in this red that's incredibly tough to copy or scan at a paint store B/C ya got that aluminum under it. So, keep that in mind as it's of the reasons repaint is not recommended.

To change or remove the decal; Micro Sol and Micro Set seems to be the most preferred by the model car, plane and train guys. Micro Sol will emulsify old decal to wipe it off and Micro Set prepares the paint and new decal to stick as it should.

There's some close but no tomato replica and quite expensive paints available that were made, scanned   from Schwinn's touch-up paints but they are not real candies as, the color coat is almost translucent but moreover just a metal flake in which they sell ya a clear coat to mimic candy. Schwinn's touch-up paints were not actually candy but just metal flake.  And I used Schwinn's actual spray paint many, many years ago circa 1970. It was the right color but, it's only metal flake and it chipped just like the cheapest rattle can crap you could buy. I mean, comparably, I  paid Schwinn dealer  a premium for it while very close matches could be had for nothing. They said it was harder "Just like the factory" but turned out to be BS.

The only way to keep it real and retain value is to find an original tank, fender light and chain guard in which U could replace decals if desired. I mean, U might fool a few with metal flake paint being sold as 'Schwinn's formula' copy but you ain't gonna fool a collector wit da money and or knows what to look for, it's like day and night.

As an example, there's a bunch of Sting-rays that are repainted and some would not say it is so. Yet I would never trust one in a photograph, not a chance because, some look very close or original in video or photo, but, in person it's either a hard baked on transparent candy color or it's metal flake with clear gloss over it,   that will chip easy. >>  scam crap. I.E. of the other, main reason repaint is undesirable, it's not baked.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's the seat. I can't find pics of the pedals right now. If no one posts by Friday I'll search for them. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's some shots of the correct pedals. Screwed on block Bow Pedals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's some shots of the correct pedals. Screwed on block Bow Pedals.
> 
> View attachment 1295765
> 
> ...



If memory serves I believe these are marked "West Germany" on the end opposite the pedal caps. V/r Shawn


----------



## BradCon (Nov 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's some shots of the correct pedals. Screwed on block Bow Pedals.
> 
> Thank you! Now I know what to look out for.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 9, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293580059986


ouch... And this isn't the correct seat because it is leather. The 59 in vinyl covered, right?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2020)

BradCon said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293580059986
> 
> 
> ouch... And this isn't the correct seat because it is leather. The 59 in vinyl covered, right?



Correct. That is for earlier Phantoms. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 10, 2020)

I've got one of these tan vinyl seats, pretty decent shape, but not perfect. I'll get it out and get you a picture later today or tomorrow, I would possibly sell it, and if so, wouldn't be in that price range. Joe


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 10, 2020)

56 Vette said:


> I've got one of these tan vinyl seats, pretty decent shape, but not perfect. I'll get it out and get you a picture later today or tomorrow, I would possibly sell it, and if so, wouldn't be in that price range. Joe



What's your price?


----------



## BradCon (Nov 10, 2020)

56 Vette said:


> I've got one of these tan vinyl seats, pretty decent shape, but not perfect. I'll get it out and get you a picture later today or tomorrow, I would possibly sell it, and if so, wouldn't be in that price range. Joe



That would be amazing! Feel free to private message if you wish. I’m interested. 
(If your name refers to a bike, I have a 61 corvette)


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice when people try and swoop on your thread and not post there own! Hope you get that seat!!


----------



## BradCon (Nov 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Nice when people try and swoop on your thread and not post there own! Hope you get that seat!!



No worries. 56 Vette is a cool dude. We are working it out in private.


----------

